#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Linha de Vida e Antenas em Estrutura Metálica Horizontal

## TreiscBr

Com o advento e que no Brasil, tudo é novidade, surgem novas idéias, como faço memória de cálculo para linha de vida (cabos de aço horizontal em atendimento a NR 35) e, que todo trabalhador para poder trabalhar nas alturas, tendo para subir em torres telecom deve estar equipado com cinto paraquedista, talabarte, etc. Existem nas cidades grandes, milhares de pequenas torres em cima dos prédios, por que não poderia haver entre prédios, destes de altura desejada para antenas, estarem estas fixadas por cabos de aços entre prédios aonde um terceiro cabo seria linha de vida para quem tenha que se deslocar nestes cabos de aço em sentido horizontal, poderem fixar e fazer manutenção das antenas, por que não se ter linhas de vida para antenas, só que seriam dois cabos de aços equidistantes e contendo cruzetas de material isolante, para os cabos de aços não se girarem por ação do vento, que venha a provocar rotação das antenas no sentido perpendicular destes cabos de aço, é uma idéia, deste modo não teria que investir em torres de estrutura metálica em cidades grandes, até em cidades pequenas com prédios com 15 andares.

----------


## 1929

Não entendi direito, Paulo....

Você propõe esticar cabo entre uma torre e outra que estiverem em cima de prédios? E porque um operador teria que se deslocar na horizontal? É aí que não entendi.

----------


## TreiscBr

1929. Bom dia! Entre prédios e não entre torres. Tipo linha de vida em pedágios, que são construidos de concreto, se tem o parabolt e estica o cabo de aço, fixado nas colunas de concreto, e no caso, entre prédios.

----------


## 1929

> 1929. Bom dia! Entre prédios e não entre torres. Tipo linha de vida em pedágios, que são construidos de concreto, se tem o parabolt e estica o cabo de aço, fixado nas colunas de concreto, e no caso, entre prédios.


A ideia seria então quando for fazer manutençao em mais de uma torre, em vez de descer o prédio, ir por cabo, tipo "homem aranha"? 
Uma grande malha de cabos metropolitanos?
E como fica a segurança dos prédios... Normalmente o sindico não vai querer que alguém entre por cima nos prédios.

----------


## TreiscBr

As considerações do emprego de torres telecom verticais ou via cabos horizontais, isto vai com o tempo sendo diregidas e tudo um dia virá moda. kkkkkkkkkk Segue imagem para visualização. A malha viária das estradas e controle de trânsito hoje são caóticas, tudo que começa um dia satura, isto não tem como impedir. kkkkk

Anexo 60865

----------


## 1929

Entendi.

o que vou dizer então....

É o homem-aranha... kkk

----------


## TreiscBr

kkkkkkkkk, mas já existem homens aranhas em torres telecom verticais até pouco tempo sem EPI´s (NR 35), só muda que irão se deslocar na horizontal (Linha de vida é horizontal existe), já para subir em torres não existia linha de vida vertical, por que teria que estar presa em torre ao lado. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------

